# Full Brake Service Cost - GLI MKV



## GLI09 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello guys, 

I might need to have my brake serviced soon, how much should I expect to pay at dealership to replace pads and rotors for each axle? 

I searched online for OEM parts itself and is around $400 

thanks


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

You would be best served to just call the dealership and get a quote from their service dept. They should be able to quote you over the phone for that service. I would call more than one if you have a few in your local area as sometimes their prices CAN vary. I wouldn't bother with dealer provided OEM parts. You can get high quality stuff that is BETTER than OEM for much less than $400.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Check out AutohausAZ...I've bought many VW parts over the years from them..good quality, good customer service, decent prices and free shipping for orders $50 and up. Pads and rotors (anticorrosion coated Zimmerman's) $350 for all 4 wheels!:thumbup:


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

GLI09 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I might need to have my brake serviced soon, how much should I expect to pay at dealership to replace pads and rotors for each axle?
> 
> ...


 labor for installation of rotors and pads is 1hr per axle. so front and rear 
will be 2 hrs at the going hourly rate at the shop. you could shop around 
at your local motorsport shop and compare with your dealer quote. could range 
from $200-400 depending on the hourly rate. parts is what you can buy yourself 
either online or local shop. cost can vary quite abit. but $400 for rotors and pads front and rear 
is not out of the park. you can get cheaper or more expensive, your choice.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

sfccryder said:


> labor for installation of rotors and pads is 1hr per axle. so front and rear
> will be 2 hrs at the going hourly rate at the shop. you could shop around
> at your local motorsport shop and compare with your dealer quote. could range
> from $200-400 depending on the hourly rate. parts is what you can buy yourself
> ...


 Before you go ordering parts, call the shops and make sure that it's OK. Many shops will refuse to install parts that you supply, or will charge higher labor rates to install customer supplied parts. It's probably safe to assume a dealership will not install parts that you supply. 

Where are you located?


----------

